# Youtube Video Thread



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Simple off topic thread, post cool videos you find on youtube and such 
to embed your video, click the video button and enter the youtube link


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wached it last night, great video.. Thanks for the link last night


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

lol yo kanye im gonna let u finish but Michael Jackson had the best full length song/video


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

kanged from Captainkrtek


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Our cause is of your concern http://bit.ly/mgbFc9


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I absolutely love the original score to OoT but this remix is awesome.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

old one, but still makes me laugh


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

^^^ is awesome!!!!


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

There isn't a youtube version of this... But I choked laughing so hard so I had to post it:

Sarah Palin History Channel


----------



## 4DFL4 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Crazy over the top Bolllywood movie:


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Bobleeswag (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

did they remove the function to post youtube videos?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Spunks3 said:


> did they remove the function to post youtube videos?


No. Just paste in the link and it will show up as a video.


----------



## hitman302 (Sep 10, 2012)

where does he get those wonderful toys?


----------

